

Sorry PG: I had to scratch this - tilt

I had to hack PG's Essays. Sort of.<p><i>Why</i>?<p>First of all, I'm new to HN (and YC/PG for that matters) so I'm sorry if a better solution already exists. I'm having fun anyway!<p>- I wanted Essays to be displayed in the middle of the screen.<p>- ...needed a nice serif font for reading even if I'm a long time Verdana fan<p>- ...needed a bigger font and Verdana doens't "scale" well for me<p>- ...wanted pagination!<p><i>So What</i>?<p>- I retrieve RSS feed with YQL and build a menu<p>- ...load a frame for every essay to hit an impression on paulgraham.com<p>- ...retrieve essay's html content with YQL<p>- ...parse raw html and re-style it applying Google Web Fonts on top<p>- ...use CSS3 columns to easily "paginate" content<p>So it's pretty much it, have a look at http://tilt2k.github.com/ressays/ or fork here https://github.com/tilt2k/ressays/<p>It's still a "beta" (incomplete) but enough to scratch my itch!<p>Have fun!<p><i>Credits/Tools</i>:<p>- Meyer CSS Reset<p>- jQuery<p>- Yahoo! Query Language<p>- Google Web Fonts<p>- HN for renewing my will to learn!<p>- My time (yeah, I mean it, nothing comes for free)<p><i>Disclaimer</i>:<p>I don't think code is worth much but before you dig into it too much, I'm no hacker/coder whatsoever so sorry if it isn't pretty, clean and optimized.<p><i>Known Issues</i>:<p>- Doesn't work on IE!<p>- Doesn't fallback from unsupported CSS3 columns but there is a "Full View" option<p>- Lot of bugs listed in the code
======
bhousel
try <http://www.readability.com/>

~~~
tilt
Good tool, thanks

------
tilt
<http://tilt2k.github.com/ressays/>

<https://github.com/tilt2k/ressays>

